# F.A.O. Any expats in Valencia/Javea area



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Having just spent the best part of 3 hrs yes 3 hrs removing the battery from my Hymer B574.I am now trying to find a battery dealer in the above region.
I have looked in Carrefour and a few motor factors and the prices are about double of that in the UK.
As soon as the cuts and grazes heal up on my hands and i can straighten my back again I will want a 100AH battery.
Can anyone help with ideas.?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Can't help with your enquiry but I know what its like to remove the engine battery . . i had to remove the radiator header tank & [gently] move the power steering header tank to get to mine - Ahh the pleasures of owning a Hymer [but I wouldn't change it !


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't help with dealers in your region but could you get one of the people going to the Denia meet to bring one out for you?


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

Did some research recently online and the only useful place I came up with in Spain was bateriamagastore.com, which unfortunatley for you is located near Barcelona airport. But I believe they can deliver.

It could be worth asking at your local garage, they will be able to one delivered from somewhere.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*benefits*

That is the Benefit of A 2006> Sprinter. The battery is in the passenger footwell.

Now you know why dealers charge so much.

TM


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks all I will start my search on the net.
Will have to try to stop blood from fingers leaking into keyboard though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*blood*



hogan said:


> Thanks all I will start my search on the net.
> Will have to try to stop blood from fingers leaking into keyboard though.


The A class access is very poor, kind of put me off another one.

Good luck with the battery search, where did you say you were at the moment?

TM


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Not quite local but they may be able to advise you as to where and when.

Caravans Ferreo
Alicante
Tel. 965 2624 56
Large m/h dealer and english spoken.

Hope it helps.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

you can buy one online from the uk and have it delivered for a lt less than buying local


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had 4x110ah leisure batteries delivered to Germany last year. Cost of delivery £80 from Elecsol. That worked out at half what I could get them at locally in Trier, Alan.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi hogan
Assume you want lead acids .....I physically searched the local garages/petrol stations and found a couple of 100 AH at 102€ each on there bottom self, which seemed a good price compared with some Id been offered.
Not sure how that stacks up with UK prices though.
Brian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: blood*



teemyob said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all I will start my search on the net.
> ...


Hi teemyob
Its not put me off A class (yet)
I am just outside Alzira on the cv50 have lived here for 10 years but have now had enough and trying to move back to good old Blighty.


----------

